# Berkshire East - 2/20/05 (Was: Jiminy Peak Gathering (2/19) Roll Call)



## Greg (Jan 26, 2005)

The Jiminy Peak Gathering is set for Saturday, February 19. Please reply to this thread if you are *definitely* planning to attend. We need to try to get as close to 20 people as possible to get the group rate.

A few open items that can be discussed in this thread include
*Skiing ability.* Are we going to want to try to group people with similar skiing abilities to ski together?
*Meeting place/time.* There is a pine tree in the middle of Jiminy's "mini-village" right at the top of the stairs.  There are benches in this area and it's a good place to meet.  The lifts begin turning at 8:30 AM on Saturdays. Is an 8 AM meet time reasonable?
*Group rate lift tickets.* We need twenty people to qualify for the group rate ($35). Once I have a handle on how many people plan to go, I'll get in touch with my contact at the mountain to figure out the procedure here. If you plan to bring others with you, please indicate the total in your party.
*Anything else?*
I will definitely be going on the 19th.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jan 27, 2005)

See you there...
By the way, when do you want the $$$?


----------



## Greg (Jan 27, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> By the way, when do you want the $$$?


We'll work all that out once I have a handle on how many are coming.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2005)

We only have 3 so far?  Where's everyone else that voted in the polls??  :blink:


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> We only have 3 so far?  Where's everyone else that voted in the polls??  :blink:


One other member PM'd me and indicated he'll know if he's going on Monday. Eight people voted in the date poll so I hope we can get at least that many, and if anyone wants to bring family/friends that's fine as it will get us closer to twenty.

For the Bostonions, Jiminy is only about 2 1/2 hours (mostly Mass Pike). Also, how about our New York brethren? You're partly the reason we selected a second more Southerly event...


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 1, 2005)

*I'm there*

My wife and I will be attending. We are coming up Friday night and staying until Sunday. Not sure I'll need a group ticket, however, as I may either get a ticket with a room or be comped as a patroller.

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, it looks like it's me, bvibert, GadgetRick (and wife) so far.  I'm on a comp ticket and it looks like GadgetRick  may be all set so we only need one ticket for bvibert. So much for the group rate... Is anyone else going to try to make it? There was a lot of enthusiasm here initially...  :-?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 5, 2005)

i am going to try to make it but i don't want to prepay for a ticket.  i'd rather pay a little extra than be locked in and risk not being able to make it if a bad storm rolls through or something else comes up.  additionally, if the north country gets a dump i can't guarantee i won't bail in search of powder at my favorite haunts.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i am going to try to make it but i don't want to prepay for a ticket.  i'd rather pay a little extra than be locked in and risk not being able to make it if a bad storm rolls through or something else comes up.  additionally, if the north country gets a dump i can't guarantee i won't bail in search of powder at my favorite haunts.


Awesome! We may not be in a position to prepay for group rate tickets anyway. In any event, it would be great to finally meet you Steve, as you've been an AZ supporter since Day 1!


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 5, 2005)

i'll prolly be in..I wont be able to ski American Ski Company places that weekend due to some blackout days..it'll be cool to ski with some new ppl. :beer:


----------



## teachski (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm trying to find a way to swing it!  I hope that I am able to make it, I'd really like to meet and ski with some of the people from this site.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2005)

Well that stinks that more people can't make it...  So much for the group rate


----------



## GadgetRick (Feb 8, 2005)

*Well...*

I was all ready to go--had my reservations and everything and found out my grandmother isn't going very well. She's been fighting cancer for the last 2 years and it's starting to get the best of her. I can't get down there (NC) this weekend so we have to go down next weekend. Unfortunately, this means no Jiminy Peak trip. I've been looking forward to it because my son (he's 2) was staying with my wife's parents. She doesn't get to ski as much and I miss skiing with her.

I want to get my son down so my grandmother can see him at least once more. It would make her happy. I'm sure she wants to see me again as well. I just don't do well in situations like that so I'll be very uncomfortable.

I was also looking forward to checking out the resort. I've heard good things about it and it's closer than I thought (to me).

This has been the story of my ski season. Whether it's been the weather or family things to take care of I've not been able to ski nearly as much as I usually do. I'm bummed for more than one reason.

Anyway, looks like I have to cancel my trip up there.  I may be headed up to Sugarbush the weekend of the 26th with a couple of friends. If anyone around here will be there let me know. We're gonna be into having a good time. I'll need it!


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother, GadgetRick. Family comes first.


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2005)

A couple of us have been communicating offline and we decided to bump up this "gathering" to Sunday, 2/20/05 and the new venue will be Berkshire East to better accomodate those coming from the Boston area. Those attending so far include me, bvibert, ChileMass, thetrailboss and riverc0il.

To reiterate: the Jiminy Gathering on 2/20/05 has been cancelled, but all are welcome to join us at Berkshire East on Sunday.


----------



## Joshua B (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm sorry to miss this--at one of my favorite areas, but I made a committment to ski Crotched with friends who have free passes there. Something about her being a teacher. You guys have a great time at The Beast!


----------



## cyrk007 (Feb 16, 2005)

called into work at the last minute.. maybe i can go sunday somewhere  :-?


----------



## Greg (Feb 21, 2005)

Conditions were weak, but it was still a great time:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=3396


----------

